# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Tour de Ukraine // Welcome to Ukraine!

## zemi_san

Hello friends,
Have you ever listen something about Ukraine? Yes? Great! Great! Great!
You can visit and enjoy it yourself during this summer or any other season !
You can see some my photos here, I hope it would be interesting for you!
Kiev-city Museum "under open air" near Kiev-city - Folklore and Architecture Art Museum Pirogovo in Kiev - 

Old traditional Ukrainian houses and cranberry bush fruits and flowers at Pirogovo Art Museum near Kiev, September 2005.

Artists in traditional Ukrainian clouths during the holiday at Pirogovo Art Museum, July 2005.

Traditional Ukrainian songs and music during the holiday at Pirogovo Art Museum, July 2005.


Old traditional Ukrainian Houses and malva flowers at Pirogovo Art Museum,Kiev, 07.July.2005.
Good luck everybody!!! If you have any questions, contact with me!
Keep in touch,
my e-mail: ufensia @ gmail. com
zemi  :Poh:   :Wavey:   :Poh:  
///////////////////

----------


## Minty

Hi, I guess I will be the first to welcome you to our forum. Unfortunately I know very little about Eastern Europe. Please feel free to participate in our forum and tell us more about your side of Europe.

----------


## road-finder

Eastern Europe is interesning and there are a lot places to visit)))
I guess it rather cheap for europeans either.

What do you want to find out about Ukraine? I'd like to tell you something interesting)

----------


## road-finder

Besides, the Pirogovo Art Museum is very interesting even for us)))
it has a huge territory and there are a lot of traditional Ukrainian houses, wooden churches, windmills, wells and other architecture from all regions of Ukraine.

You can look through more photos of this place here http://www.worldwalk.info/en/catalog/1469/

Enjoy)))
I hope you'll like it and visit our country)

----------


## barbarian

which rock bars are favourite these days other than ABC dockers?

----------


## Aristander

Although well done and fairly tasteful, I think the first post was Spam!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sybilla

Hi, I'd like to know something more about Leopoli/Lviv and its region. I plan to visit it sooner or later. :)

----------


## Barbaros

I'd like to know more about _Odessa_ from others who have been there. If everything goes as planned I'll specifically visit _Odessa_ this coming summer. 
- Thanks!

----------


## morris

if you are coming to ukraine - do yourself a favor and take chernobyl tours to visit pripyat. i think visiting is an incredible experience and i absolutely would recommend going to anyone. but be respectful. keep in mind the sacrifices that were made and reflect on the reasons that enabled the disaster to happen.

----------


## bnuizqueb

Very good I heard their tours to the city of Lviv, there are a lot of tourists and I heard a lot of Poles go there on weekends. Happened to be like that in Poland! So I heard that Krakow and Lviv are very similar in spirit to the city, only in Lviv I make delicious coffee! Interestingly, tastier than in France or Argentina :) But this is as you like

----------


## neridertud

> Very good I heard their tours to the city of Lviv, there are a lot of tourists and I heard a lot of Poles go there on weekends. Happened to be like that in Poland! So I heard that Krakow and Lviv are very similar in spirit to the city, only in Lviv I make delicious coffee! Interestingly, tastier than in France or Argentina :) But this is as you like



Ukraine has become very popular for tourism. This is true. There are many interesting places to see here. I was once at the Euro 2012 football championship. It's cool.

----------

